# 4 celestial guardians



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragon = Aro
Tiger = Dat
Phoenix a = Flagtail
Turtle = Disto


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not so much into the feng shui stuff, but wouldn't turtle = turtle? Nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what are they guarding?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not so much into the feng shui stuff, but wouldn't turtle = turtle? Nice looking fish by the way.


Disto are considered as Turtle by some. Because if we go for turtle = turtle then I 'll get a komodo dragon or bearded dragon to represent the dragon and actual tiger for the tiger. However I'm using fish to represent them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Disto are considered as Turtle by some. Because if we go for turtle = turtle then I 'll get a komodo dragon or bearded dragon to represent the dragon and actual tiger for the tiger. However I'm using fish to represent them.


Kinda hard to stuff them into a tank though.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> what are they guarding?


They are guarding the white tower called PVC pipe or over flow to the sump/hell.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Kinda hard to stuff them into a tank though.


The whole house can support them but I'll stick with fish. Don't wanna become dinner for the tiger and komodo dragon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why didn't you go with a FRT? Is it because they tend to nip the fish?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They are guarding the white tower called PVC pipe or over flow to the sump/hell.


I love your response. Its classic


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

one of these would be a sweet,a drurtle!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I love your response. Its classic


indeed, the celestial PVC tower was a wicked reply  what is the knife fish in there representing btw?

i wish i had room for more tanks! i want an aro tank and a frontosa/compriceps tangi tank


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking tank! nice combo of fish in there!


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not so much into the feng shui stuff, but wouldn't turtle = turtle? Nice looking fish by the way.


TURTLE = DISTO

Similar sound in English !!!!!!!

Men are very creative. Same as flagtail in cantonese or Mandarin !!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Why didn't you go with a FRT? Is it because they tend to nip the fish?


I have slow moving and lazy fish in the tank. FRT is not going to work as it will nip on them. Or if my aba aba gets pissed off it might trash the FRT. Plus I just wanna represent them in fish version.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I love your response. Its classic


 Thanks!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> one of these would be a sweet,a drurtle!


The disto represent that one. That's a nice one dragon x turtle.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> indeed, the celestial PVC tower was a wicked reply  what is the knife fish in there representing btw?
> 
> i wish i had room for more tanks! i want an aro tank and a frontosa/compriceps tangi tank


The knifefish represent the "shang fang bao jian".


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> good looking tank! nice combo of fish in there!


You see your ST again now eh. Eats like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another one to represent the guardians

Dragon = Bearded dragon or komodo dragon
Tiger = Any tiger species
Turtle = FRT
Phoenix = Fried Chicken


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> You see your ST again now eh. Eats like there is no tomorrow.


lol thats good. hes a great st! eats prawn at least! mine just eats massivore right now.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> lol thats good. hes a great st! eats prawn at least! mine just eats massivore right now.


Yep it loves prawns but prawns is just not the food it eats. From prawn shell to prawn meat to smelt, squid, fish fillet and many more. However once it tasted the prawn meat it will ignore other food. That's why I offer the other food first to fill it up then just give him 3 prawns. He'll eat 10 or more large balck tiger prawn if he must but that just too expensive.


----------

